# Plate size to use when grinding Pork Butt



## jimborxdoc (Aug 4, 2012)

I need some help from this great forum with my new hobby.  I have purchased a meat grinder/stuffer and have boned out one pork butt and ground it and stuffed it.  #1, I cut some fat off and that was a mistake!  #2 I ground it several times while using plates with reduced sized holes (big mistake).  #3 Stuffed the natural hog casings to full with lean pork...they blow up on cooking!  And many more errors. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   The sausage was spongy and chewy as a result of my mistakes.  I think I should not use a fine plate at all when grinding the meat. Can anyone help me with that little factor?  Thanks Much!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 4, 2012)

I moved your thread over to sausage from Roll Call so you will get more responses


----------



## jimborxdoc (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks again!  I am a virgin on SMF!  got to learn the loops!


----------



## boykjo (Aug 5, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Jim.

Butts have the correct lean meat to fat ratio so theres no need to remove the fat.  Next time grind the whole butt/shoulder using a 7mm or a 5/16 plate for a meatier bite of sausage. You can use a 4mm or 1/8 inch plate for a finer grind but only do a single grind for your normal store bought sausage texture. Are you making fresh sausage or adding cure and smoking. It souds like if they are bursting your temps are too high.....

Joe


----------



## daveomak (Aug 5, 2012)

Jim, morning and welcome to the forum..... boykjo knows his sausage.....  

I also grind thru a 5/16 or even a 3/8 plate.... once.....  The texture of having a chunk of meat to bite down on is much better than the texture of a typical hot dog.....  takes some getting used to... even my breakfast sausage patties are ground once through a "big holed" plate....  about the sausage "blowing up"...  did you poke holes in the casings to remove the trapped air ?? that could have added to the problem.....   Dave


----------



## driedstick (Aug 5, 2012)

&  X2 of Daves and boykjo said


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 5, 2012)

X


----------



## jimborxdoc (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks so much Joe!  I appreciate your help and from the other forum members see that you are "The Man" for my sausage making questions!  Have a great day!


----------



## jimborxdoc (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to answer the fresh or smoked...Trying to make Fresh Pork Sausage... I'm not ready for the much loved Smoked Variety yet.. That will come when I learn the basics!  Thanks again Joe.


----------

